# 389, DogTag PKI и FreeIPA в Gentoo

## slepnoga

В качестве предисловия :

1) http://directory.fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features  ldap сервер  с наворотами.

2)  http://pki.fedoraproject.org/wiki/PKI_Main_Page - DogTag  [url] http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Удостоверяющий_центр  [/url] CA интегрированное с 389

3) http://freeipa.org/page/About  FreeIP

Форумчане, прошу серьезно ответить на несколько вопросов:

1) По вашему мнению, нужны ли эти программы в Гентоо ?

2) Нужны ли они лично  вам в Гентоо ( будете/планируете ли вы использование их или аналогов ) ?

3) Если ответ "да", можете ли поучаствовать в адаптации этих программ ?

P.S я знаю про наличие этих программ в бугзилле и рионе - в большинстве случаев я участвовал в этом процессе.

----------

## gtlinuxman

yes

yes

no

Штуки интересные (возможно когда-нибудь обращусь к ним), но больно сложные в Ъ-портировании.

----------

## slepnoga

ну не так что бы уж очень сложные - просто оно очень разнопланово в плане билд систем, и само собой ничего не знает про openrc  :Smile: .

т.е методом make install оно взлетает  :Smile: 

----------

## slepnoga

http://gentoo.ru/content/opros-389-dogtag-pki-i-freeipa-v-gentoo

----------

